# Re: OcCre Tram di Lisbona



## wrighizilla (Apr 4, 2018)

*Re: OcCre Tram di Lisbona*

Hello everyone, I have just finish building a Lisbona Tram 1/24 

Kit taken in my country from Kreativity World shop, here specifications and measures.. 

https://www.kreativity-world.com/it/prodotto/0-15-15/tram/1710/lisboa-occre-53005.html

Kit box content:


































































Build log start from floor and seats



















I use real 1.mm glass to make windows, is a box of microscope slides.
I prepared a frame to cut the glass.



















I have adjusted microscope glass with a thin wood strip as to fit inside frames, casually my glass microscope slides have one side 1mm less than frames, I chose to fill it. 



















OcCre Kit windows are basically glued, I have tried to make it openable.





































I also add some details to walls


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is very nice work. That's a lot of detail.


----------



## wrighizilla (Apr 4, 2018)

thank you!! the basic kit does not have many details, this was wanted to make building easier, most of the surfaces should be covered with stickers and kit born static.
it is very beautiful and offer quite easily the possibility to adding details, lights and motorization.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

That looks very nice, good workmanship there.
Should look great when finished.

Magic


----------



## wrighizilla (Apr 4, 2018)

thank you.. 

Inside roof and Led lights










light made with a washer and a brass ring




























The front panel have 3 Led lights










I grouted all the cracks with cyan and talcum powder




























Other curve glass windows..










doors open with two Ripstop hinges




























Some details add on sticker










Everything glued togheter


----------



## DMASSO (Jul 25, 2015)

Outstanding workmanship.


----------



## wrighizilla (Apr 4, 2018)

Thank you!!

How I bend wood stripes for the roof










last Led lights and roof covering















































How I made top insigna 




























Handmade motor unit first version.. (not so bad but shaky)





































Roof complete


----------



## wrighizilla (Apr 4, 2018)

Model finished.. last details and a short video



















































































https://vimeo.com/338921568


thank you!!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is outstanding craftsmanship. Excellent looking model.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

WOW, they're both great looking, did you build them both? My only addition would be some passengers, the trolleys look great!


----------



## wrighizilla (Apr 4, 2018)

Many thanks!! passegers will be my next step, I'm looking on ebay some sitting figures 1/24 in a china shop "everestmodel", I bought many N scale trees from that ebay shop.


----------

